# Help! new build MSI H170 Pro VDH i7 6700K ez debug CPU red no boot no display no beep



## ichayan (Oct 11, 2012)

I am trying to build a new PC after 20 years. After putting components together and when i press power, the ez debug CPU led is red, no beeps, no display, the system power led doesn't turn on. The CPU fan and System fan runs. I purchased this to test it further as i couldn't find a speaker on the case or mother board. Please help.

Motherboard Testing Switch Set | Maplin

I purchased parts from different places. The components are

1. intel i7 6700K 4GHZ



2. MSI H170 Pro VDH

3. HyperX Fury Black Series 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) 2133 MHz DDR4 CL14 UDIMM Memory Kit (Skylake Compatible) Total 32 GB

4. CiT Active 85 550W 80+ Bronze ATX Power Supply

5. Fan Intel E97378 -001

I have tried putting RAM in all possible combinations. One module in every slots for all 4 modules etc. i have tried a 250w working power supply and the results were the same. I have also tried reseating the CPU. Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Try performing a bench test using this guide:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## ichayan (Oct 11, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Try performing a bench test using this guide:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


These are checked over and again


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Try using the bare essentials method. Disconnect every computer component from the computer case and only re-seat the Power Supply, Motherboard, CPU, one stick of RAM, and the Video Card. Turn on your computer and see if it will at least post.

Hope this help you out.


----------



## ichayan (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi
tried that already many times. i have no video card, i connect to vga on the board. I would expect the motherboard too beep, why the power led is not coming up on the board. Is the board at fault or the CPU?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Do yo have spare computer parts to test on your computer?


----------



## ichayan (Oct 11, 2012)

only thing i can and have tested is the power supply. I don't have access to a skylake or ddr4 board


----------

